# Suggestions on what re-loader to get.



## rockbreaker0 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello

This is a new venture which I know little about. I target practice and want to reload my own ammo. I Have a winchester 30 30 and a colt 45. sa.

Can you advise as a beginner, which unit, shell, smokelless powder and bullet I should use for reloading.

I recieved my guns not to long ago from a relitive and enjoy target shooting alot.

Thanks for you time

Ken


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome Ken,
As you are a beginning reloader, I would recommend a kit-type setup from one of the major manufacturers. RCBS, Lee, Lyman, all make good equipment and one of the kits will provide everything you need to make good, safe cartridges. Buy a set of dies for each caliber/cartridge you intend to reload. My personal preference is toward RCBS products for everything, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with the others. They are all machined to exacting standards. Purchase at least two reloading manuals from the major bullet manufacturers. Nosler, Hornady, Speer, etc.... They will provide you with a wealth of information as to bullet and powder selection, as well as a great many recipe's for making reliable, safe ammunition. Reloading is like a great many hobbies, in that what you choose to use is only limited by your checkbook. If you want to get by fairly cheaply, it can be done. If you want to spend a big pile of money, there are a thousand-and-one components out there to help you do just that. The best advice I can give you at this point is to always stick to the published recipe's in your loading manuals. There is no such thing as being too safe when reloading. After all, when you think about it, what you are really doing is making little bombs that will be going off a couple inches from your nose! Ask around, maybe you can find someone who has enough experience to help you get a good start. A knowledgeable mentor can make up for years of experience. Welcome to the handloading fraternity. Burl


----------



## rockbreaker0 (Feb 17, 2005)

Burl

Thank you for the reply, when you say recipe does that mean I have to purchase different powders than mix them?

I see there are a half dozen Mfg. of powder, which do you recommed?

Thanks Ken


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I know Burl sure doesn't mean to mix powders.. that's highly advised against. Getting one or two reloading manuals from the makers of bullets (sierra, hornady, et.) will be very valuable in creating your handloads. A lot of their information is on the net too. You're right.. there are many different powders and finding one your guns like can be a challenge, but my experience is that any hand load will shoot as well as most factory ammo and the right handload will far out shoot factory as far as accuracy goes. My advice is forget about loading for speed, go for accuracy, and that you'll find generally in the 80 - 90% of maximum recommended powder charges when you start reloading. When I'm looking for a load for a new gun, I'll load 3 rounds each of 75%, 80%, 85%, 90%, and maybe 95%, watch for excess pressure as you shoot.. difficult extraction of the cases, firing pin strike marks on the primers that seem to flow back around the firing pin (although I have seen this in low pressure loads too, so it's an indicator only) because you may reach a maximum load for your gun before the recommended maximum.. see which of these performs the best.. and then work around that number with slight increases or decreases in the amount of powder you use. Remember, bullet seating depth is important, so you'll need to have a good vernier's caliper too, and I think one of those will come with the reloading kits. Primers are another factor... there is large rifle, small rifle, pistol, match, magnum, etc. and varying ones of each of these. In rifles I find I usually get best accuracy from standard or match primers but sometimes the magnum primers do the best.. depending on size of cartridge, powder, you're using. Reloading can really become a fun science.. ie. bullet seating depth, how tight you crimp the bullet in the case mouth, different primers, bullets, powders, different cases, and about 1000 other variables.... it's a blast. But really, I think the best advice is to take the science of it all and go for accuracy... forget about loading the hottest load your gun can handle.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ken, when I use the term "recipe" I refer to a certain combination of bullet, powder, primer, and brass, as well as case length and overall cartridge length. I apologize for not making that clear. You will find selecting an initial powder is sometimes a daunting task. There are truly no "bad" powders listed in the modern loading manuals. Some are just better than others. A criteria I like to use when making powder selection, is to find the load which will fill the case to very near it's greatest capacity, without being over about 97% (which would be a compressed load). Example: Referring to the Nosler fifth edition manual, I see that with a 170 grain bullet, 33 grains of IMR4320 (I do like and use IMR powders) will give you a fast bullet, while filling the case to 95% of it's capacity.(Please check the manual before trying any of this) This is a maximim load and for starters you could reduce to 29.5 grains, roughly a 10% reduction, and check the load for accuracy, and any signs of incompatability with your rifle. You could then increase the powder charge, if you wished, and check for accuracy/compatability again. Gunattic made some good points about loading for accuracy, and that the fastest load will not always be the most accurate in your rifle. Having said that, I have found that most centerfire calibers that I have loaded for, seem to be more accurate when loaded close to maximum velocities. I must qualify that by saying that I have never loaded for the thirty-thirty, or indeed any rifle cartridge that does not send a bullet downrange at least 2800 fps. I think that you're beginning too see what I meant about trying to find an experienced handloader to help you get started. Having someone to answer all those questions that come up helps a lot. Handloading can be intimidating in it's almost infinite variety. If you stick to the advice in the manuals (I would stay away from recipe's published on the internet until you have a little more experience) and evaluate your results carefully before changing anything, you'll be fine. Burl


----------



## rockbreaker0 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks guys for taking the time to answer my questions. As a novice sometimes not sure how to ask the questions.

Thanks again for your help.

Kurt :beer:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Just another reloader chiming in here. For the most basic reloading chores and a set-up that will allow you to shoot and not spent hours and hours reloading, I think a good stout press is needed. Next is a very good scale, lee die's come with the proper shellholder, and a dependable powder measure. Also, I would recomend a precison weight to check the accuracy of my scale from time to time. Here is what I would get.
Go to the lee websight and purchase their new cast press. It is very stout and a great value at $55-60.00, next, e-bay for dies at about $10.00 for each carterage you will be loading for. Again I would go with lee due to the fact that they have a shellholder. Again e-bay for a used rcbs scale possibly a modle 505 $20.00 or at times less. Next is the powder measure. There are many out there that are great, but you would be best served by one that will have the range to load both rifle and pistol powder charge weights. For this, I would look for the hornady lock and load powder measure and stand. Last one I purchased on e-bay was $22.50. The weight checks you can purchase at a sporting goods store and I have not priced them is quite some time, but go with new for this. You still don't know if this is something that you want to do for shure yet, so why spend big bucks for a one brand kit that is their cheapest unit and in some cases not all components are need for the new to reloading people. On my reloading bench now, you will see Dillon presses lee presses, hornady, rcbs. Powder measures are dillon, hornady, lee, lyman, rcbs. Try all brands, don't get hooked into thinking that if it is one brand and not another it is not good. A great example is progressive presses. There are parts of the reloading process on all of the progressive presses that are better or easyer to do on each type of press, but I don't think one is an all out better in all aspects than the others. Look at them all, ask questions, and use what makes the most sence to you. If you understand it, there is less chance of a mistake being made. Have fun, and just a note, the 45LC can be a great low power plinker, and also a great large game hunting round. Reloading will let you run through the power levels.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I always have been and always will be a supporter of Lee Precision loading equipement. Some of it can be pretty basic stuff. The safety scale is small and limited in how much it will weigh, only about 110gr. But for the price it is accurate and dependable. I just bought a set of dies (not the most premium, but good dies) for 25-06 and spent about $19. They came with 3 dies, decapper/sizer, bullet seater, factory crimp. It also comes with a powder scoop, a shell holder and a pamphlet which includes a selection of loads appropriate for the caliber. I also bought the Lee 4 hole turret press with auto index for about $55. My suggestion is to check out Lee Precision before buying anything else. If they don't have what you need, then look around. The auto index turret press allows me to completely load a cartridge with 4 pulls on the lever without ever taking the case off the press. You can add such things as an automatic bullet feed, automatic primer feed, etc. The 4th hole is dedicated to an automatic powder dispenser (also available from Lee). I can't see how you could go wrong. There are some people who don't like Lee Precision. At one time, the record holder for one of the long distance accuracy shooters was noted to load exclusively with Lee. It works. I think the best prices on Lee precision is at MidwayUSA. I went back to 35whelens note and notices some prices there. Check out midway. I think you'll find them cheaper than that and the service has always been great. IMO


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

RCBS


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

OSOK, we already know how you feel about this. Using colored bold oversized font is just being rude........again.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

We all know RCBS is green, Lee is red!! All the various reloaders have their merrits, so look, touch, and decide what would fit your needs and fit into the space you have. Good luck, and have fun.


----------

